
What If We Could Live for a Million Years? - apsec112
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-if-we-could-live-for-a-million-years/
======
4x5-Guy
I thought I read some place, which I can't remember, that you would probably
not make it past 800 yrs or so. Accidents happen.

Unless you just hole up someplace and never do anything, and even then
something could happen.

------
ShradhaSingh
Then one planet would not be enough to hold this much of population.

~~~
emteycz
Thankfully that's a very easy problem to solve for such population.

